# Nineteen lives has the cat.



## GamblingCamel

In EN a cat has nine lives.
In PT I see online both "um gato tem nove vidas" and "um gato tem sete vidas." Are cats different in Brazil and Portugal? 

But that doesn't matter, because in this thread I'm not talking about either SEVEN or NINE. 
In the PT story I'm writing, the Cat (from Xrak Stage 3) has NINETEEN lives.

Nineteen lives has the cat.
English in backwards is that. 

Consequently, it sounds playful, poetic, old-fashioned.

How can I create a similar _odd_ effect in PT?
I have no ear yet for oral PT syntax.  If I say "Dezenove vidas tem um gato", isn't that just typical conversational Portuguese?


----------



## Joca

GamblingCamel said:


> In EN a cat has nine lives.
> In PT I see online both "um gato tem nove vidas" and "um gato tem sete vidas." Are cats different in Brazil and Portugal?
> 
> But that doesn't matter, because in this thread I'm not talking about either SEVEN or NINE.
> In the PT story I'm writing, the Cat (from Xrak Stage 3) has NINETEEN lives.
> 
> Nineteen lives has the cat.
> English in backwards is that.
> 
> Consequently, it sounds playful, poetic, old-fashioned.
> 
> How can I create a similar _odd_ effect in PT?
> I have no ear yet for oral PT syntax. If I say *"Dezenove vidas tem um gato"*, isn't that just typical conversational Portuguese?


 
This is not the typical order, of course, but it sounds pleasant to my ear, at least. Like poetry.


----------



## Carfer

Não, o típico seria dizer _'Um gato tem dezanove vidas'._ A inversão da ordem é mais típica da poesia, dos ditos e histórias populares. '_Dezanove vidas tem um gato' _soa-me muito bem.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Interesting. I thought that inversion of word order in sentences was much more common in conversational Portuguese than in English -- and thus "Dezenove vidas tem um gato" wouldn't come off as poetic _at all._

In the story, it's an epitaph for the Cat's gravestone.

Thanks.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Concordo com o Joca e o Carfer. Acredito que essa inversão da ordem natural se chame *hipérbato*, constituindo um tipo de figura de linguagem sintática (há outras figuras de linguagem como o pleonasmo, o assíndeto, o polissíndeto, etc., listadas no meu livro de gramática). Figuras de linguagem são muito exploradas na poesia.


----------



## Forero

Would "... tem o gato" be better, as in the English?


----------



## englishmania

Concordo com o que foi dito.

Deixo apenas aqui um exemplo dessa inversão que, ainda assim, pode acontecer no dia-a-dia (apesar do conteúdo _nonsense_).

- O elefante tem 7 vidas.
- Não, _7 vidas_ tem _o gato_. O elefante tem 4.
(or  O gato é que tem/Não, isso é o gato.)
- Ah, sim, tens razão. 



lengalenga: _
30 dias tem Novembro, Abril, Junho e Setembro; de 28 ou 29 só há um; os restantes são de 31._


----------



## Joca

Forero said:


> Would "... tem o gato" be better, as in the English?


 
Yes, the definite article is better.


----------



## MugenKaosu

englishmania said:


> Concordo com o que foi dito.
> 
> Deixo apenas aqui um exemplo dessa inversão que, ainda assim, pode acontecer no dia-a-dia (apesar do conteúdo _nonsense_).
> 
> - O elefante tem 7 vidas.
> - Não, _7 vidas_ tem _o gato_. O elefante tem 4.
> (or  O gato é que tem/Não, isso é o gato.)
> - Ah, sim, tens razão.
> 
> 
> 
> lengalenga: _
> 30 dias tem Novembro, Abril, Junho e Setembro; de 28 ou 29 só há um; os restantes são de 31._


Hmm, não sei por quê, mas para mim fica *ligeiramente* estranho (embora faça sentido e eu talvez nem percebesse se alguém dissesse dessa maneira) falar "7 vidas tem o gato". Para mim, seria mais comum "7 vidas quem tem é o gato" (ou "O gato é que tem", como você mencionou).
Tenho a impressão de que eu só diria "7 vidas tem o gato" se eu já tivesse acidentalmente *falado* "7 vidas tem", e, portanto, ficasse impossibilitado de dizer de outra maneira.

Talvez seja só eu mesmo, mas há a possibilidade de haver uma diferença sutil entre Brasil e Portugal quanto à frequência com que são usadas as diversas possibilidades de dizer a mesma coisa.


----------



## Audie

E, para engrossar o cordão (nos dois sentidos), eu também concordo com todo mundo, exceto com o post 9 de MugenKaosu .


englishmania said:


> lengalenga: _
> 30 dias tem Novembro, Abril, Junho e Setembro; de 28 ou 29 só há um; os restantes são de 31._


eng, isso também me veio à cabeça quando li o post de GC.


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> _
> 30 dias tem Novembro, Abril, Junho e Setembro; de 28 ou 29 só há um; os restantes são de 31._





> Thirty days hath September,
> April, June, and November;
> All the rest have thirty-one,
> Save February, with twenty-eight days clear,
> And twenty-nine each leap year.





> Thirtey days hath November,
> Aprile, June, and September:
> Of twyecescore-eightt is but eine,
> And all the remnante be thrycescore-eine.
> O´course Leap yare comes an´pynes,
> Ev'rie foure yares, gote it ryghth.
> An´twyecescore-eight is but twyecescore-nyne.


----------



## Nuno Tomás

"Dezanove vidas tem o gato"

It's the most accurate translation, and it is correct. But as explained before not the portugueses used on a daily basis.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Nuno Tomás said:


> "Dezenove vidas tem o gato"
> It's the most accurate translation, and it is correct. But as explained before not the portugueses used on a daily basis.


Obrigado. Como disse atrás, isto será um epitafio na lápide de Cat (de Xrak Stage 3).

_Dezenove vidas tem o Gato
Mais feliz anda o rato_


----------



## marta12

Só para ficar como mais uma curiosidade, nós dizemos  e escrevemos «dezanove»


----------



## Nuno Tomás

Ops!!!!

Nós também, o meu teclado é que anda rebelde ultimamente (ou então é do utilizador). Peço desculpa pelo lapso.

Copiei a frase do Gambling e não reparei no pormenor.. a culpa é tua Gambling! (Brincadeira!)

_"Dezanove vidas tem o Gato"


_


----------



## marta12

Peço desculpa Nuno
Nem reparei que tinha sido um português a escrever isso. Pensei que era mais uma diferença entre brasileiros e portugueses. Teria chamado a atenção de outra maneira.


----------



## englishmania

E é mesmo uma diferença entre portugueses e brasileiros.


----------



## marta12

Ora vês?!!!


----------



## Istriano

GamblingCamel said:


> Interesting. I thought that inversion of word order in sentences was much more common in conversational Portuguese than in English ---




In spoken Brazilian Portuguese, the inversion is normal only with intransitive verbs:

O gato chegou.
Chegou o gato.

With transitive verbs, the order is SVO (subject, verb, object).

_Eu amo Maria/o gato/você._
I  love Maria/the cat/você.

_Quem você ama?_ Who(m) do you love?
_Quem ama você? _Who loves you?

_What a Difference A Day Made/Makes 

_But never say never, in speech we can use inversion OSV, sometimes_

O futuro, a gente planeja, a gente faz.__
 The future, we plan it, we make it.

O futuro = direct object
a gente = subject
planeja/faz = verb

But there is a pause/comma.
_And_ O futuro planeja a gente_ (OVS) would be awkward at best, it's not used.
_
So,
Sete vidas, o gato tem _is more acceptable/natural than_
Sete vidas tem o gato.

_OVS can be forced in archaic-sounding styles with obligate accusative-A (where A marks the direct object)
_A sete vidas tem o gato.

(_But I don't know anything about the Continental usage here, I guess they can use inversion with accusative A and clitic doubling:_  A 19 vidas tem-nas o gato. ?
_Acho que já vi inversões desse tipo na literatura lusa moderna._)


_You may ask why inversions are limited with transitive verbs?
_A gente viu você._  (We saw you).
_Você viu a gente._ (You saw us). 


OBS
In Brazilian Portuguese,
_sete vidas tem o gato_, and_ sete vidas têm o gato _sound exactly the same
and this would lead to a confusion: what is the subject, and what is the object here...

It would be like *Nighteen lives have the cat.*


----------



## GamblingCamel

Istriano said:


> _What a Difference A Day Made/Makes_



TY.

Have you heard this?

_What a difference a phrase makes._


----------

